# Wading the wrecks by Horseshoe Flats



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

I am going to try wading over that way next week. Is it fairly accessible, and are there any dangers to be aware of there? Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

I did a header once over there after stumbling over a rock. That was pre Ike.Always wear an PFD & go with someone.


----------

